# Athens is (or could be) the most beautiful city in the world



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

*Athens is (or could be) the most beautiful city in the world*

Όταν βλέπεις παρουσίαση όπως στο βιντεάκι με το οποίο συνοδεύει η NYT τα λίγα που χωράει να πει για την Αθήνα, θα σκεφτείς ότι ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι το κέντρο της Αθήνας το πιο όμορφο μέρος του κόσμου, εύκολα θα μπορούσε να γίνει.

*36 hours in Athens*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/19/travel/things-to-do-in-36-hours-in-athens.html


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

...
Το δεινόν / κλεινόν άστυ, ανάλογα με την κατάσταση και της πόλης και του πορτοφολιού των επισκεπτών ή κατοίκων.

Cheers! Here's to you, Acropolopolis!


----------



## nickel (Nov 1, 2014)

Άλλος ένας εδώ ερωτευμένος με την Αθήνα:

*33 Reasons Why Athens Is The Next Big Thing*
Athens is once again on the rise. Dealt a black eye during the financial crisis and the ensuing media coverage of the unrest, the country has pulled itself together and its capital has never been more lively. With visitor numbers back up, a recent New York Times article touting the town, and a new campaign to make curious tourists feel more at home (#ImAnAthenian), Athens has regained its confidence and is ready to show the world why this city is the next big thing. 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexbesant/33-reasons-why-athens-is-the-next-big-thing-jugk


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2014)

...
36 Hours in Athens - The New York Times


----------

